
USS University - kaboro
https://www.profgalloway.com/uss-university
======
dhosek
I stopped reading at the salary information for professors. Either Galloway is
intentionally misleading or he's dangerously unable to represent facts.

 _> The average salary of a full professor (before benefits and admin support
costs) is $104,820, though some make much more, and roughly 50% of full-time
faculty have tenure._

He's conflating the full professor (the highest-ranking level for a professor)
with full-time faculty. What's more, he ignores the fact that outside of R1
institutions, the average salary for a full professor is uniformly well below
that (the chart where he got his data from is here:
[https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/04/11/aaups-
annual-...](https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/04/11/aaups-annual-
report-faculty-compensation-takes-salary-compression-and-more)). After seeing
that gross misrepresentation of higher ed salaries, I'm not predisposed to
trust any of his other arguments.

------
1124816
His worksheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CUs3HrqstC2oV3CF3_di...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CUs3HrqstC2oV3CF3_di4yW6Y4K_CIrUJNEEHCCKo7A/edit?usp=sharing)

